# Sky Q: il nuovo decoder. Info, servizi, caratteristiche, uscita.



## admin (19 Novembre 2015)

Sky ha presentato il nuovo super decoder chiamato Sky Q. Si tratta, come detto, del decoder di prossima generazione che unirà la fruizione della televisione ad internet. Con tante novità.

Eccone alcune, di seguito:

- Il servizio Multivision da opzionale diventa di serie

- Tutti i canali e tutti i contenuti saranno fruibili su tutte le tv e su tutti i dispositivi

- Possibilità di vedere cinque canali Sky diversi su 5 dispositivi diversi

- Supporto alle nuove tv 4K

- Il telecomando sarà dotato di touchpad

- Sarà possibile effettuare streaming audio e video

- Tutti i canali e tutti i programmi potranno essere messi in pausa, live, e riprendere la visione su altri dispositivi.


I decoder Sky Q saranno, in totale, tre: Sky Q Silver, Sky Q e Sky Q Mini. Si differenziano per supporto al 4K e per lo storage interno (da 2 TB).


Quando sarà disponibile Sky Q in Italia?

Ancora non è ufficiale. E' probabile che arriverà nel 2016 o nel 2017. Inizialmente potrebbe essere lanciato come servizio in più, opzionale. 


Ecco alcune foto

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2015)

Bene il supporto ai 4K, ma ovviamente devono adeguarsi le trasmissioni stesse, altrimenti è sempre e solo scaling selvaggio.

Attualmente ogni evento HD, sia sportivo, sia film, è nativamente ancora in 720p. Nemmeno in FullHD puro (1080p)


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2015)

Sbav.....


----------



## beleno (19 Novembre 2015)

Carino  
Sarebbe troppo chiedere che andasse a sostuire il MySky HD sempre a sei euro al mese?


----------

